# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Puddle Flange with hobless  shower

## Pete F

I think I'm getting closer to determining the precise requirements for a bathroom/toilet reno but just wanted to confirm what one of the tilers just told me. We've had a couple of quotes regarding having the tiling/water proofing done, and I really liked the last guy and hope it all works out.  
With regard the shower screen, I think we'll go semi-frameless, with just a base channel of the screen running across the floor. I hope that will look much better than a dirty great hob. However if I understood correctly, the tiler said if that's the case he may not have enough depth to put in a puddle flange, and if so he'll grind out the concrete a little and run the waterproofing membrane down in to the pipe. That sounds just a little dodgy to me, as I would think any pipe movement could break the membrane, however maybe it's just a little stub or similar? I spoke to another tiler mate and he said that yes sometimes they don't have enough room for a puddle flange, and one way he gets around it is to cut slots in the waste for the water to drain away. He assured me not to stress about it, and if the tiler was warrantying the waterproofing it would be fine. The tiler is super-experienced and probably first started tiling before I was born (and that wasn't yesterday. Sadly), so I trust what he was saying as he didn't seem to want to short-cut things, but I'd also like to know what's going on. My mate said with an inspection, the first thing they'll do is shine a torch down the waste and see if a puddle flange is installed, and I don't want this to be an issue for us for a future sale. I'd be grateful for advice as to how this may work. Unfortunately the tiler couldn't be 100% certain about a few things as the old tiles are still down, and he said some things will depend on what's happening under them, and the final floor height as I'm changing the adjoining room floor height with floating flooring. 
Pete

----------


## phild01

Puddle flanges in my mind are over-rated extras.  I think what you were originally suggested is fine.  Grinding down around the waste and waterproofing into the pipe will work as well as anything.  Your  waste will simply slip inside.  But when doing this waterproofing, it needs to be bandaged into the pipe with strips and the waste then needs to be a loose fit (tricky bit).  Probably why puddle flanges are made as it just makes waterproofing easier.  Offering this in the absence of other replies.

----------


## Pete F

Thanks for that. I'm going to trust the tiler on this one, he seems to have a pretty good grip on things and nothing is a problem. He even offered one of his jack-hammers any time I want to borrow it to lift up the old tiles! Champion!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The rules on fitting puddle flanges came in about 2 years ago and is quite clear,'they are a requirement'. 
The previouse rulling was that puddle flanges were only required on upper floor levels or suspended floors (a void under the floor). 
It's no great task to grind out a 5 mm deep circle in the concrete after running a pencil around the flange. It takes me less that 5 minutes with a 100 mm cup grinder. However it dose make a lot of dust and this is the prime reason some avoid it when ever possible. 
If you are provided with a warranty that dose meet the standards, it's not worth much at all. 
PS. make sure the puddle flange has an adjustable grate level insert, without it you might be wondering what awful smell is in the room. 
Also do NOT use the screws that come with the kit, they will corrode and swell, causing the membrane to fail. Jut stick it down with some Sikaflex, I us the 11FC variety, its fast curing. 
Good luck.

----------

